# Pork Knuckle Bones?



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Are pork knuckle bones with meat on them too dense to give to my dogs? I can't remember if pork bones other than necks are safe for dogs to eat...


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i'm not sure what part of the pig that is but murphy has finally started finishing a giant pork shoulder bone. at first I thought it was something he couldn't handle but I think he was just being lazy. it seems like the bone is not too thick and it's chock full of marrow. i give it to him in a few sittings his poop doesn't get too crumbly


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I wonder if a shoulder is less dense than a knuckle bone? I know that beef knuckle bones are considered a no no...


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

i give all pork bones apart from knuckle bones and the boys can easily get through them


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Depends on how pig the pig was....the knuckle bones from a full sized 800 pound hog? No I wouldn't trust those bones. Smaller pigs...yep! 

Shoulder bones are one of the favorites in my house. They power through those bones completely!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i feed beef knuckles bones. i also give my dog center cut
femur bones (beef). if you want the marrow have the bone split.



OnyxDog said:


> I wonder if a shoulder is less dense than a knuckle bone? I know that beef knuckle bones are considered a no no...


----------

